# African pigeon



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

Saw this bird at a friends house. All I know about it is it is African.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh my goodness...that is one gorgeous bird.


----------



## justin4pcd (Sep 7, 2008)

Ohh wow. You get those in South Africa. They call them a Red Eye Dove. But ive heard other names. They are very invasive, but not in a bad way. At my grandmothers house in South Africa a pair will nest under a table on her porch. So cool.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

Justin,
They are a really nice looking bird. 

I need a copy of the new Miscreant cd Complicated Characters. Ever heard of them?
Can ya help a brother out?

v99


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

What a beautiful bird!!!!! those eyes are very cute... Thank your for sharing the pic. 

Ivette


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Those are gorgeous!!


----------

